# Causey Trolling motor regulations ASAP!



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, I have a simple questions for you guys because im getting conflicting info online. I just picked up a little electric trolling motor for my inflatable pontoon and was looking at trying my hand at trolling this afternoon. Is there any rules about this at Causey reservoir? I have never been there, is there anywhere to get relatively close to shore as my pontoon is pretty heavy to carry? Any other rules/ regulations that i need to be aware of before heading out?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Causey used fall under the old rule of "No motors over 10 h.p." but not any longer. It is listed as a "Wakeless" reservoir, and there is some folks who take some pretty big boats there. They dont always follow the wakeless regulations.. :?

There is a "ramp".. sort of. The law enforcement have put it in place to launch their crafts when needed, and it is gated and locked, but you can step over the gate to launch a smaller craft. The reservoir is EXTREMELY low right now, and launching anywhere on the lake will be difficult at best. But, if you can carry your gear a fair distance, you should have no problem getting in the water.

As far as any other regs you should be aware of.. there are signs stating that "use on these waters requires a Coast Guard approved life jacket". They do enforce it. Although, with the cliff divers, its pretty tough to enforce.

Also, dont forget if your *craft is motorized*, *it must be registered*.

Have fun! Dont forget to report on your findings!


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks You for the info! is it so low that it isnt worth going right now? is there a better option that is under1.5 hours away from downtown salt lake city? I dont have alot of time but would like to still get out and fish.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Jordonell


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

causey is currently at 2021 ac ft, 28% of capacity.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hit smith and morehouse. close or closer than causey. fish the east side. little planter bows, 6 to 12 inches. use a 3 inch rainbow rapala.


----------

